# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met zorgverzekeraars in Nederland >  Ervaringen met zorgverzekeringen van Trias gezondheidsverzekeraar

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Hier vind je ervaringen met de zorgverzekeringen van Trias gezondheidsverzekeraar.


Bezoek de website van Trias gezondheidsverzekeraar


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Trias gezondheidsverzekeraar.*

----------


## juffieingrid

Prima, ik vind het heel prettig dat ze verzekeringen "op maat"hebben dus in mijn geval ( 50 plus) meer geld te besteden voor fysiotherapie en alternatieve geneeskunde. Maar bijvoorbeeld geen kraamzorg of sterilisatie.. Snelle betaling en alles wordt eerst voorgeschoten a;s jij dat wilt en je bataalt terug totaan je eigen risico. Kortom: niets dan lof! PS. Trias wordt per 2012 Unive.. Dan gaan ze samen.

----------

